# My "other fish" thread



## 2wheelsx2

Got some shots of my EBJD's to show their changes.

Big guy is pushing 5" now. Sorry pic is a bit blurry, but he either swims fast or pushes his face right against the glass.










This one is the less dominant one and has turned a blue smokey grey. Not sure if it's a female or it's a dominance thing:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I just thought I would start this thread to document some of the other interesting fish in my tanks. I'll try to get the big JD and the Chocolate Cichlid soon.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Wow I love the color on the first one, very beautiful fish 2wheelsx2


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks, I really love these guys too.


----------



## target

NIce looking fishes. When are they clearing out to make room for the discus?


----------



## eternity302

WOW, they're absolutely stunning!!!! =) they seem like they're eating your amazon!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Hahaha...no that tank won't have any discus any time soon. 

The swordplant was being mauled by the Chocolate cichlid, so I had to move it to the front of the tank. I think it's being chewed on by my Baryancistrus (the hi fin green phantom) and maybe the L075 Pekoltia Sabaji.


----------



## eternity302

your amazons look great! As for mine, they're hardly growing and very very slowly dying!

=) BUT AWESOME EBJD! Post more post mre! You seem like u have quite a few tanks~


----------



## plantedinvertz

Nice Fish! Great Color!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

eternity302 said:


> your amazons look great! As for mine, they're hardly growing and very very slowly dying!
> 
> =) BUT AWESOME EBJD! Post more post mre! You seem like u have quite a few tanks~


It'll take some time as you start to up the lights and dose ferts. Be patient.

I only have 3 tanks. But these and most of the plecos are in a 125 gallon.


----------



## eternity302

=( as u know.. it'll not be awhile until i can really see the beauty of my plants! It's infected with ich at the moment!
I have been told by the wifey, if her favourite fish (Balloon molly x Pearl Gourami) dies... she will throw me and the whole tank out! I am trying to keep that little fellow alive right now!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The ich won't affect your plants, but the elevated temps needed to cure ich is not going to be nice for some of your plants. Just gotta tough it out, dude.


----------



## Adz1

wow Gary they look good.
i see I've been stressed for nothing now that i see EBJDs.
mine has done the same pattern change.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Adrian. Actually, I took that second pic because I was thinking about your old post. It must be that some of them don't get the full brilliant blue gene, which is too bad. Or maybe they change back and forth until they get full grown. We'll just have to see I guess.


----------



## t-bore

Very nice looking fish!


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> I only have 3 tanks.


It's not a true addiction until you hit 5 
Beautiful EBJDs, Gary.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Embersmom said:


> It's not a true addiction until you hit 5
> Beautiful EBJDs, Gary.


I only got up to 4. 

I will need to down size to 2, but one will be upsized to 100 gallons.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

As promised, I'm including fish from my other tanks also. But first, my big JD male.










One of my 2 4+" SAE that don't eat algae anymore. The brass bolt is holding down half a yam for my plecos. 










Overexposed shot of my black neons (with an emperor tetra in there for good measure).










One of my emperor tetra males which terrorize my Amanos. These guys are quick.










Cherries have some yam with an Amano:










Lone cherry picking at a jungle val leaf:










Two of my school of Rummy Nose. These are from either Kole or Charles, can't remember which.


----------



## target

It was great to see all your tanks today. Can't wait to see the cube go together.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I took out the measuring tape today after you left, and my wife asked what I was doing, and I said 30" fits perfect here and I got a huge eye roll.


----------



## target

HEHE, I don't think it is good that we know each other. My wife looked at the tank I brought home and rolled her eyes. She thinks it is big for my office. I said its fine.


----------



## Chappy

The fish look great, Gary. All we need now is a shot of that famous "eye roll"!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Embersmom said:


> The fish look great, Gary. All we need now is a shot of that famous "eye roll"!!!


If I try to get a shot of the eye roll, I'll end up with a smashed camera. Nobody wants that, because there'd be no more photos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I just realized that I didn't post pics of the ruler of my 125 gallon...my Chocolate Cichlid. He's fully recovered from the bout of fish lice and eating like a....well, cichlid. 

Older pics, as I haven't taken any, but one I never posted before.

Close up of him "eyeing" me. 










Another eye shot. I was trying to get one for the photo contest, but never shot one I liked.










Here's one with the Chocolate, the Oscar I used to have and the JD when it was only 5".


----------



## target

That's one big chocolate. Nice shots. I need to get a good camera and snap some shots of my discus


----------



## tang daddy

Nice pics Gary, I still can't get over the large EBJD!!!
I wish mine would grow faster hahahah!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Chris. Well yeah, you gotta feed it more.


----------



## charles

I think you need more plecos in the tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

In the 15 gallon or the 20?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

While I was taking pics of the plecos in the 125, I decided to snap a few pics of the 15 gallon planted.

Sorry, should have taken the zucchini chunk out first. 










Two of the black neon tetra I got from April eons ago that are huge now:










Group shot:










Tried to get a shot of the Emperor tetra males, but ended up with this poor shot of a female. Even in the smaller size and shortage finnage, still a beautiful fish:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Picked a group of these from Charles tonight. They're very very nice, and a great deal to boot. I'm so glad Charles talked me into it.




























If you haven't seen them, they are Red Hump Eartheaters, or Geophagus steindachneri.


----------



## jobber

wow. so there's another big tank involved. great tank you got and such healthy looking fish. i see you're quite the black neon tetra fan


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, the 125 used to be my crown jewel until I started the cube. But now it has these plecos caves to give them a chance to breed, so is not as pretty now.

And yes, I'm partial to Black Neons, even though Charles doesn't agree!


----------



## charles

cardinal better.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

charles said:


> cardinal better.


Boring....probably a billion people have cardinals. Columbian Tetras would have been nice.


----------



## jobber

thanks to canadianaquatics yesterday, i'm one of the billion people. 
Black neons tetras, a 2wheelsx2 specialty 
gorgeous fish in a gorgeous tank.


----------



## CRS Fan

2wheelsx2 said:


> Boring....probably a billion people have cardinals. Columbian Tetras would have been nice.


I'll have to agree with you Gary, Columbian tetras are stunning when they mature and colour up...... or maybe some Roberty tetras. LOL

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Managed to get a couple of better pics of the Redhump geos. They really are stunning fish when acclimated and happy. I'm so glad I picked up the whole group from Charles.


----------



## jobber

gorgeous pick up gary and great snapshots. 
they truly have gone to a good home. the picture and the colours from the fish shows that.


----------



## EDGE

Great looking fish. What sort of water parameter do they need?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Typical SA cichlid. I have them in my pleco tank. This tank is CO2 injected and buffered by crushed coral. Temp is 24 C, pH 6.8, GH/KH both around 3 - 4 (all the buffers I throw into the tank for the plants). One of the females were holding when Charles caught it for me. Of course, all babies gone when I got home. This was his proven breeding group.


----------



## jobber

The new school of geos.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Your vid shows off the blue scales really well. Thanks for posting it Ming.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally got a good shot of my dominant Red Hump Eartheater.


----------



## jobber

Nice colouration on the 'humps.
They've grown so much!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Another pic of one of the dominant males:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sorry for the "cloud" but I have 2 pieces of yam in there for weekly yam meal.


----------



## skrick

Wow I want them in my tank nice looking fish what kind of geos are they


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Red hump geos. Geophagus steindachneri. Got them from Charles.


----------



## charles

fix it for you.


----------



## skrick

charles are these the geos you have now?


----------



## charles

skrick said:


> Wow I want them in my tank nice looking fish what kind of geos are they


Bob, the thread fin or heckelli works better in your tank. They get bigger than the red hump.


----------



## charles

skrick said:


> charles are these the geos you have now?


Try here... threadfin geophagus heckelii

I don't have photo of adult fish. Just juv. right now. So you have to click link and see how they look like as adults.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Charles. I never bothered to go back and fix all the broken Youtubes links. Sounds like there are a lot of Red Hump fans. Maybe you should bring in more!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I really need to take some pics and update this thread. Got a dozen gorgeous Corydoras axelrodi from Charles and they're doing great as replacement for my declining population of agasizzi (old age). Also got 3 mouse cats at a bargain.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Yes Gary you really do need to update and get some pix up....been awhile for sure
looking forward to some new pix


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Well finally got a pic of an axelrodi.










And one blurry one of the ever moving mouse catfish.










Corydoras reticulatus, a very recent and welcome addition to replace my aged agassizi.


----------



## crazy72

Nice additions. Corys are cute, hard to argue with that.


----------



## bunnyrabbit

how old do you think the agasizzi(sorry for the spelling) live for?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I have had mine for 3 years and they were juvies, and they are dying off one by one so I would say 4 years max probably.


----------



## Luke78

Franck, i second what you said as well.What gets me is when they roll their eyes,play dead,or push an entire veggie wafer all around the aquarium with out breaking stride! Great additions to any ones setup!

Looking good Gary, i found it hard to take good photos of the mouse catfish,they are so darn quick and never stay still for a few sec's



crazy72 said:


> Nice additions. Corys are cute, hard to argue with that.


----------



## jobber

2wheelsx2 said:


> Well finally got a pic of an axelrodi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one blurry one of the ever moving mouse catfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corydoras reticulatus, a very recent and welcome addition to replace my aged agassizi.


That's a nice sizeable schooling pack of cories. How many are in the tank now?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

2 mouse cats, maybe 14 axelrodi (something has been killing a few, probably the geos, but it's stable now) and 20 reticulatus.


----------



## charles

Still waiting for those new photos...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Finally have something new....lemon tetra pics.


----------



## Luke78

Great pics of the lemons, looks like they sure have grown quite a bit from the time they came in.Mine are close to doubling in size  They eat everything i put in, even caught them pushing and nibbling algae waffers across the sand! Colouring up i see, nice job


----------



## jobber

These guys grew so fast. It's been a month now. News flash, saw these guys nipping at bba. Cleaned a rock and wood for me.

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yes, they sure have grown, and seem to eat anything. I wish that would eat some bba for me too, as I've lowered the CO2 injection a bit to make the big plecos more comfortabl and there is bba on most of the rocks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Just thought I would post an updated photo of my lemon tetras...now that they are coloured up yellow. Really quite a spectacular little fish.


----------



## jobber

Your lemons are colouring up very nice. Mine are only showing a slight yellow tinge. The yellow on the fins are so bright.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Got a few monstrous lemons from Ming and didn't realize I hadn't updated this thread for a while, so here's a pic of half of the school of lemons:


----------



## crazy72

I think these guys will feel like they are on a diet in your tank compared to Ming's.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

crazy72 said:


> I think these guys will feel like they are on a diet in your tank compared to Ming's.


Yup, unless they like zucchini and eat off the bottom, they only get food once a day, not 10x a day.


----------



## jobber

Boy, the lemons in my tank are high on protein. Lacking exercise with a smaller tank and eating so much . I'm sure they're going to shave off some pounds in your tank. Glad to see they've found a good home.


----------

